# Flow 2014 Snowboard Binding Preview - NX2 Fuse Freeballer



## sxdaca

i hope the toe straps get better


----------



## Wiredsport

Here is the new NX2 RS:


----------



## Nivek

I am super pumped to get in these. Jibbing will happen, skate stuff will happen.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

You don't skate. Scared of highbackless Flows not going to lie.


----------



## Nivek

I pretend to skate.


----------



## blunted_nose

I skate. but when you fall it sucks. I wouldnt want to snowboard with a skate feel. thats why i skate. then snowboard. but the new flows sure looks sick as hell. I thinking im going to save my 2006 P1's for when i get my hands on a jussi pro model from 2006 and throw some flows on my lobster. 2014 flows are so niceeee. 

Edit: the highbackless flows on a pow gun? SHIT. Those with a camel toe will be so sick in bottomless. wtf, so nice...


----------



## Wiredsport

The biggest news from Flow this season is the New Fuse line. Full Active strap tech (NASTY) on a more Flexible platform (and at a lower price). Starting at $249 (MSRP).


----------



## Trollars

I sure hope they offer different color options for the NXT RS than the one shown here. Red/Black/White has been done to death. I want something with more pop. I've been dying to get a pair of NXTs with the new NASTY, but passed this years because I bought a new pair of the NXT ATSEs in the 11/12 season. Only color options of the ones shown is the new Fuse in Orange. Might look into those, but I prefer the NXT features. 

@Wiredsports: did you see any other color options? Rider models with the fusion strap, maybe? 

EDIT: Any news on a new Hylite model?


----------



## t21

question, how does the 2014 freeballer no highback would work since it has a ratchet on them for adjustment? i guess you just kick in, pull-up then adjust ratchets till it feels snug but not tight? to release, you just push down the back part or you loosen the ratchet then psh down? :dunno: is there a vidoe yet for this? thanks. like the no highback style for freeride,just confuse of how it works.


----------



## Nivek

seems to me you just ratchet your "heel" strap every time you gettin and out.


----------



## john doe

Nivek said:


> seems to me you just ratchet your "heel" strap every time you gettin and out.


That's what I'm seeing. Also looks like you can just grab a toe strap off an older binding and bolt that in place of your highback. Instant backless Flow.


----------



## t21

Nivek said:


> seems to me you just ratchet your "heel" strap every time you gettin and out.


if it is what it seems, i'll just stick with the highback style. i like the feel of the highback securing my boot in when you pull up. ratcheting my straps on the heel is more like a traditional style binding, no thanks:thumbsdown: but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Wiredsport

t21 said:


> question, how does the 2014 freeballer no highback would work since it has a ratchet on them for adjustment? i guess you just kick in, pull-up then adjust ratchets till it feels snug but not tight? to release, you just push down the back part or you loosen the ratchet then psh down? :dunno: is there a vidoe yet for this? thanks. like the no highback style for freeride,just confuse of how it works.


Hi,

You open the back ratchet, kick in to the surf strap and ratchet the back strap. You also have the two surf strap ratchets for adjustment on that strap.

Thanks.


----------



## t21

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> You open the back ratchet, kick in to the surf strap and ratchet the back strap. You also have the two surf strap ratchets for adjustment on that strap.
> 
> Thanks.


can you possibly post a vid on this. thanks


----------



## Wiredsport

t21 said:


> can you possibly post a vid on this. thanks


Hi,

I did not shoot avid on that at this last show. We will be bringing a larger group to SIA and should be able to get more footage of this then.

STOKED!


----------



## Nivek

They just use an LSR ratchet. So it's just unstrap and strap.

The new milled NX2 frames are LIGHT!


----------



## alihockey

Any news on the female side of things? Debating whether I should pick up the 2013 Prima cheap or hold out till next year if the new tech is worth it!


----------



## Wiredsport

alihockey said:


> Any news on the female side of things? Debating whether I should pick up the 2013 Prima cheap or hold out till next year if the new tech is worth it!


There are two new female NASTY bindings for next year that share the technology from the men's Fuse. They are the Isis AT and Isis SE. The SE will get the toe cap.


----------



## alihockey

Wiredsport said:


> There are two new female NASTY bindings for next year that share the technology from the men's Fuse. They are the Isis AT and Isis SE. The SE will get the toe cap.


Awesome! Those look great, can't wait to see the specs. Still undecided, I really like the Prima.


----------



## Wiredsport

Stoked! The Prima did not carry forward so now is the time if you want those


----------



## alihockey

Wiredsport said:


> Stoked! The Prima did not carry forward so now is the time if you want those


i did not know that, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Boardatwork

*Release Date?*

Any ideas on when these bad boys will be available for purchase? I unfortunately had a MISERABLE time with the NX2-GT's toe cap last year and am really hoping to go back to a more tried and true Flow design and pick up the new NX2-RS!


----------



## Wiredsport

Boardatwork said:


> Any ideas on when these bad boys will be available for purchase?


We are expecting all Flow to arrive end of August/Early September.

STOKED!


----------



## 2hipp4u

Be nice to see a few more reviews on the new improvements being made to this years designs, just couldnt pull the trigger on last years model with all the problems people were having. I still think the toe cap is fkn hokie if you ask me.

Im probably gonna just get some nx2 ats to play around with.

I have tried the cinch's in the past, they suck and my k2 formulas wont stay tight so maybe thats just a K2 thing. I like the hinged strap on the formulas as it speeds up strapping in standing up but they just keep loosening up.


----------



## xIceHoundx

Really wanted to love the 2013 NX2-SEs I picked up towards the end of last season but the toe caps we're so much hassle, and I always felt like they were either too lose with just quick locking them or so tight that my feet would go numb and hurt like hell by the end of the day, they were the first pair of Flow bindings ive owned, maybe this year i'll give the single over the top strap a try and have better luck.


----------



## 2hipp4u

How about an update on this fuse line Wiredsport! I have seen a few of them online that say coming soon, but still no specs or catalog from flow on the 2014 line.


----------



## Wiredsport

We had an email earlier in the week letting us know that a good sized chunk of our order was shipping on the 19th (now today). We should have some goodies this week or early next. STOKED!


----------



## 2hipp4u

Thats cool, how about a catalog with specs? I'm really interested in the flex ratings on these.


----------



## Nivek

2hipp4u said:


> Thats cool, how about a catalog with specs? I'm really interested in the flex ratings on these.


SE replaces the M9se. AT the M9. RS the M11. GT is an M11 with Hybrid Strap. The flexes are really pretty close.


----------



## Wiredsport

2hipp4u said:


> Thats cool, how about a catalog with specs? I'm really interested in the flex ratings on these.


Hi 2hipp4u,

On Flow's scale of 5 from Forgiving to Responsive:

The Fuse GT is rated at 3.5, The RS at 4, The SE at 2.5 and the AT at 4.

I will be happy to give you some real world impressions when the production models arrive.

STOKED!


----------



## firlefranz

2hipp4u said:


> Thats cool, how about a catalog with specs? I'm really interested in the flex ratings on these.


zuzupopo / Catalogues - Flow


----------



## 2hipp4u

firlefranz said:


> zuzupopo / Catalogues - Flow


Thanks for the link.

Anyone know if a size medium fuse would be a good fit for a 8.5 K2 Maysis?


----------



## Wiredsport

Flow site is live now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trox

Wired

Is there going to be standard pricing across the web or can we expect to see MAP pricing again?


----------



## miplatt88

What is the difference between the new Flow Fuse bindings and the Flow NX2 bindings? Looking for a good all mountain binding.


----------



## PKT1906

2hipp4u said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Anyone know if a size medium fuse would be a good fit for a 8.5 K2 Maysis?


I wear 8.5's and needed a Large


----------



## PKT1906

miplatt88 said:


> What is the difference between the new Flow Fuse bindings and the Flow NX2 bindings? Looking for a good all mountain binding.


The Fuse have traditional footbed while the NX2 have OC kush footbeds (comfort)
The Fuse have a molded GF-Nylon heelcup the NX2 have an Aluminum Alloy heelcup (Better Materials)
The Fuse have a GF-Nylon Mounting disk, The NX2 have an aluminum Alloy disk (Better Materials)

Essentially the difference in the Fuse line and the NX2 line is a Tiered price point, want more expensive (Better) bindings=NX2, want cheaper (good) bindings= Fuse.

Its essentially the concept that a 10$ Hamburger is going to be of better quality, taste, etc. than a 5 dollar hamburger.

I picked up a pair of 2013 NX2-SE this off season for a great price and they are awesome!


----------



## miplatt88

Sick thanks! Do you know if they fixed the issue that people were having with the toe cap on the NX2-GT and SE models?


----------



## PKT1906

miplatt88 said:


> Sick thanks! Do you know if they fixed the issue that people were having with the toe cap on the NX2-GT and SE models?


I'm not sure what issue your talking about, a quick Google didn't turn up either, but i'm sure if there was enough backlash about something they fixed/improved it. Granted they haven't seen snow yet, but i've been buttering around in my living room for months and haven't noticed anything on my 2013's


----------



## 2hipp4u

PKT1906 said:


> I wear 8.5's and needed a Large


Thanks, what brand of boots do you have?

Also I would think the fuse would be a lot lighter then the NX2, does anyone know how heavy these things are?

I looked at a pair of the NX2 at Christys tent sale in sliverthorne last week and they were heavy as hell.


----------



## PKT1906

2hipp4u said:


> Thanks, what brand of boots do you have?
> 
> Also I would think the fuse would be a lot lighter then the NX2, does anyone know how heavy these things are?
> 
> I looked at a pair of the NX2 at Christys tent sale in sliverthorne last week and they were heavy as hell.


Flow Rival boas, I remember there being issues with some brands of boots with wider heels causing some slight issues with the rear entry system so I wanted to keep binders and boots in the family in order to minimize that potential risk.

As far as the weight, the flow main site NX2-se's say right in the description that they have greatly reduced the weight and in looking at my 2013's I can definitely see that they have taken out a lot of pretty much useless metal. That looks like the most significant improvement in this years model.

I didn't think my -se's weight was too bad, granted this is having come from rental boards/boots/binders for the past few seasons. (It sucks living in south-central KY, Barely got 10 days last season)


----------



## Wiredsport

So stoked to see 15 pallets of Flow last week. Many models and sizes are available (all models and sizes will be available very soon).


----------



## Wiredsport

PKT1906 said:


> The Fuse have traditional footbed while the NX2 have OC kush footbeds (comfort)
> The Fuse have a molded GF-Nylon heelcup the NX2 have an Aluminum Alloy heelcup (Better Materials)
> The Fuse have a GF-Nylon Mounting disk, The NX2 have an aluminum Alloy disk (Better Materials)
> 
> Essentially the difference in the Fuse line and the NX2 line is a Tiered price point, want more expensive (Better) bindings=NX2, want cheaper (good) bindings= Fuse.


Let me correct a few things about this to avoid confusion. 

The Fuse bindings do have OC Cush Footbeds.
The Fuse bindings have aluminum wings on the heelcup, the upper cup is GF Nylon. The cup is done in two parts for flex control.
The Baseplate and disc are GF.

This is a feel issue, not a quality issue. There will be riders who simply want the Fuse bindings based on flex. Wait till you feel these things. This is a MAJOR binding for Flow and it is going to make a lot of riders very happy.

STOKED!


----------



## stomper2

Wired,

So I just got the Proto HD in the mail yesterday....time for bindings....have been using M9's on my Joystick the last 3 seasons and love the flows. Really want the new NASTY for the new board...been looking at NXT series but I am guessing the Fuse is probably more in line with the feel of the M9's......

how does the weight compare between say 2013 NXT and Fuse as well as 2014 NXT and Fuse....

I ride mostly groomers (if you can call them that!) hop off stuff and virtually no park, although my little guy is bound and determined to get me to hang out with him! probably should while he still wants me around lol...... what would you recommend....budget isnt the be all end all in the decision but I dont want to throw money that isnt necessary at the bindings.....

and when will they all be on your website so I can order them up!!!

thanks!


----------



## DCsnow

*flow*

why are people so stoked on flow? correct me if i am wrong but they really arent the best co.


----------



## 2hipp4u

DCsnow said:


> why are people so stoked on flow? correct me if i am wrong but they really arent the best co.


And just who in your opinion is the BEST?????


----------



## stomper2

I ride a pretty small hill most of the time with only a couple of opportunities to head to the north country here in michigan to ride our "mountians" lol.....I dont like spending more time on my butt strapping in than riding down...and yes I know if I was really skilled I could do it standing up....either way....I just like the ease of entry into these bindings...and quite frankly I have only ridden a couple of times on a two strap binding but when I did, for my skill level, riding style and ability I could not see any advantage of the other system....and on a side note...I didnt; like the feel of having a really tight binding on my left foot for the couple of hours I was strapped in....can keep the flow a little looser.....

to each his own I guess.....


----------



## DCsnow

*there is no best*



2hipp4u said:


> And just who in your opinion is the BEST?????


there is no best. flow just isnt upper 50%


----------



## Wiredsport

stomper2 said:


> Wired,
> 
> So I just got the Proto HD in the mail yesterday....time for bindings....have been using M9's on my Joystick the last 3 seasons and love the flows. Really want the new NASTY for the new board...been looking at NXT series but I am guessing the Fuse is probably more in line with the feel of the M9's......
> 
> how does the weight compare between say 2013 NXT and Fuse as well as 2014 NXT and Fuse....
> 
> I ride mostly groomers (if you can call them that!) hop off stuff and virtually no park, although my little guy is bound and determined to get me to hang out with him! probably should while he still wants me around lol...... what would you recommend....budget isnt the be all end all in the decision but I dont want to throw money that isnt necessary at the bindings.....
> 
> and when will they all be on your website so I can order them up!!!
> 
> thanks!


Stoked for you about the new deck! That is a majorly fun board. The Fuse is definitely more similar flex-wise to the older M9's but with canting, NASTY, Full Sized Locking ratchets, etc. It is a great year for an upgrade.

The weights are crazy this year. In size Large a single binding (without discs or hardware - for consistency with commonly provided weights):

NX2-AT - 2.1lbs
Fuse-AT - 1.9 lbs


----------



## 2hipp4u

DCsnow said:


> there is no best. flow just isnt upper 50%


Well there are only three legitimate rear entry binding companies that I can think of, I dont see how anyone could put the flows anywhere but the top.

Now if your talking all bindings thats a different story here in north america, I hear that accross the pond the flows are very popular.


----------



## return2heaven

DCsnow said:


> there is no best. flow just isnt upper 50%


you said it yourself, there is no best... just what's best for you.
for some riders, Flow is the top choice. not to mention they've been in the game for a long time (if people weren't buying and using Flows, how have they stayed in business all these years?) so your "upper 50%" comment just doesn't make sense.


----------



## stomper2

Wiredsport said:


> Stoked for you about the new deck! That is a majorly fun board. The Fuse is definitely more similar flex-wise to the older M9's but with canting, NASTY, Full Sized Locking ratchets, etc. It is a great year for an upgrade.
> 
> The weights are crazy this year. In size Large a single binding (without discs or hardware - for consistency with commonly provided weights):
> 
> NX2-AT - 2.1lbs
> Fuse-AT - 1.9 lbs


So which binding do you think would be better suited to my board? Is the NXT just more rigid thus more responzive than the Fuse?


----------



## Wiredsport

stomper2 said:


> So which binding do you think would be better suited to my board? Is the NXT just more rigid thus more responzive than the Fuse?


Hi Stomper,

The NX2's (there are 4 options in both the NX2 and Fuse lines) are stiffer in that they have all aluminum baseplates and heel cups and will be a more direct transfer of energy than the Fuses. The question is, which will be the right level of stiffness for your size/style/preference. There is no one answer there. As you came off of the M9, the NX2 will be a big stiffness increase and the Fuse will be a middle ground between those two models. How much do you weigh? What style of riding?


----------



## stomper2

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Stomper,
> 
> The NX2's (there are 4 options in both the NX2 and Fuse lines) are stiffer in that they have all aluminum baseplates and heel cups and will be a more direct transfer of energy than the Fuses. The question is, which will be the right level of stiffness for your size/style/preference. There is no one answer there. As you came off of the M9, the NX2 will be a big stiffness increase and the Fuse will be a middle ground between those two models. How much do you weigh? What style of riding?


Im range between 200 and 215 depending on my lack of discipline and amplitude of beer time! As far as riding style all we really have here are groomers, like to do side hits but not really into hitting the kickers and such, no real park experience or intentions of going full bore at it but I would like to start playing around a rail or two as well as with buttering and presses.....


----------



## Nivek

stomper2 said:


> So which binding do you think would be better suited to my board? Is the NXT just more rigid thus more responzive than the Fuse?


If you're looking for the closest replacement to the M9 that would be the Fuse AT.


----------



## stomper2

Nivek said:


> If you're looking for the closest replacement to the M9 that would be the Fuse AT.


not necessarily looking just for a close replacement, am definitely open to trying something new, I guess I just want to make sure that the binding I ultimately choose doesnt work against the board that I purchased, and that the stiffness is an asset, and not a deterant....I am hoping this new set up will ultimately be more responsive and faster as well as easier to pop off of stuff.....

just super excited to try something and continue to grow my skills....

I am addicted for sure!!


----------



## stomper2

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Stomper,
> 
> The NX2's (there are 4 options in both the NX2 and Fuse lines) are stiffer in that they have all aluminum baseplates and heel cups and will be a more direct transfer of energy than the Fuses. The question is, which will be the right level of stiffness for your size/style/preference. There is no one answer there. As you came off of the M9, the NX2 will be a big stiffness increase and the Fuse will be a middle ground between those two models. How much do you weigh? What style of riding?


and as far as what I ultimately get I definitely want the single strap.....


----------



## Nivek

Stiffness.

Fuse AT-Fuse RS-NX2 AT-NX2 RS


----------



## Wiredsport

I hear you. You are a great match for the NX2 AT. That bindings is just awesome. Its is extremely responsive, comfortable and is feature packed. For your specs and riding style I would look no further.

Stoked!

NX2's are now available here: Flow NX2's


----------



## Jake

Hi Wired and guys,
would you recommend at all combo of 2014 Flow NX2-AT (Flow Talon boots) and Arbor Blacklist? Riding all-mountain, but want to transition to more park ride (but often off parks) Would this be this combo too stiff?

Also is there option to later change the straps (order solo) for the NX2-SE straps? (and try the toe lace - this is probably also less stiff)


----------



## Nivek

Jake said:


> Hi Wired and guys,
> would you recommend at all combo of 2014 Flow NX2-AT (Flow Talon boots) and Arbor Blacklist? Riding all-mountain, but want to transition to more park ride (but often off parks) Would this be this combo too stiff?
> 
> Also is there option to later change the straps (order solo) for the NX2-SE straps? (and try the toe lace - this is probably also less stiff)


No reason why you couldn't, but the Fuse AT will just be a better match overall.


----------



## Wiredsport

Jake said:


> Hi Wired and guys,
> would you recommend at all combo of 2014 Flow NX2-AT (Flow Talon boots) and Arbor Blacklist? Riding all-mountain, but want to transition to more park ride (but often off parks) Would this be this combo too stiff?
> 
> Also is there option to later change the straps (order solo) for the NX2-SE straps? (and try the toe lace - this is probably also less stiff)


Hi Jake,

AT stands for All Terrain and yes, many riders do ride the AT as their pure park binding. It is far from a soft and flexy model, so you would have to know that you wanted a stiffer binding in the park. There are plenty of park riders that do, although many still go for softer flexing models. You cannot currently order alternate straps. 

The Fuse is a great softer flexing option as well. There are a lot of flavors this year.


----------



## Jake

Thanks for tips,
I was just worried if I don`t kill the board (Arbor Blacklist) with the flows as I have not seen this combo over various reviews. My goal is to have all mountain playful and got good price over 2012 Blacklist in 157 (I am 5"8 165lbs naked) so little bit longer, but could help in pow and carve. So stiffer bindings could complement this goal. And the new NX2-AT are just so sick. Love the tech look, millings.

I guess the Fuse loose the OC Kush and will be a bit cheaper. 

But the straps are by design interchangeable,no? The bases seems to be the same (different hiback materials probably).Would be fun to meet somebody in park and try toe strap for while.


----------



## Wiredsport

The Fuse bindings do have OC Kush.

As for the NX2, please keep in mind that the Flow Pro team all uses NX2's including on their Park and Pipe boards.


----------



## Jake

Hmm OC Kush not listed at homepage for Fuse. I will probably try both in shop and decide later.

Yep I guess those guys can ride basically anything, and riding for the flow its kind of obvious. But thanks for pointing, after the vid I feel so much more confident (NOT) 

Have you tried the toe caps? Is the fitting improved?


----------



## Wiredsport

Jake said:


> Hmm OC Kush not listed at homepage for Fuse. I will probably try both in shop and decide later.
> 
> Yep I guess those guys can ride basically anything, and riding for the flow its kind of obvious. But thanks for pointing, after the vid I feel so much more confident (NOT)
> 
> Have you tried the toe caps? Is the fitting improved?


Hi,

Yes, OC Kush can be found on the tech inclusions on the binding pages themselves. 

The vid was intended only to answer your concern about doing damage to a freestyle board. The production toe caps seem great in shop. I have not ridden them on snow yet.

Stoked.


----------



## Jake

By killed I meant, killed the feel of the board. As there are better and worse fit of boards/bindings I guess. Anyway thanks for advices.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Jake,

I was at our shipping center and wanted to confirm what I had written about the OC Kush so that I was not confusing matters. I played with all of the bindings and found some things that may not be readily apparent from the descriptions.

OC Kush is used in a variety of places and configurations on the NX2 and Fuse bases. The most obvious and most highly visible use is as inserts under the toe, heel, or both. In that usage the OK Kush is inserted in and through the canted foam "bankbed" (all Fuses and NX2's get the full length foam bankbed). 

The OC Kush inserts themselves come in a variety of configurations depending on model. Some get toe and heel, some get heel only and some get no inserts. The shape and size of the inserts also varies by model.

Then there is the OC Kush under-base pad. That is used on the NX2's as the cushion between the aluminum and the board. Aluminum bases can/would be very harsh and this requires a little extra buffer there. That part is only on the NX2's.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Trox

Don't for get about the foam on the bottom of of the NX2 disk this this year.


----------



## Jake

Wired, thanks for clarification. So kushed are both models, but NX2 more because of its alu base (needs it more) and NX2 are a bit higher model also. On the website nice feature OS Kush logo gets only NX2 models (marketing).


----------



## solucien

OC Kush:

- ALL NX2 models have an OC-Kush basepad (underneath the Alu baseplate), and they ALL have OC-Kush heel-pads in the canted BankBeds to cushion impacts.
- The NX2-GT and RS have additional OC-Kush toe-pads in the canted BankBeds.

- The Fuse-GT and RS have OC-Kush toe&heelpad inserts in the canted BankBeds, to cushion impacts.
- The Fuse-SE and AT have the canted EVA BankBeds, but no additional OC Kush.


----------



## Art_mtl

Hi Wiredsport 
I'm looking a new bindings to go with my NS Raptor would any of the Flows fit well with it?


----------



## Wiredsport

Art_mtl said:


> Hi Wiredsport
> I'm looking a new bindings to go with my NS Raptor would any of the Flows fit well with it?


Yessir, any of the NX2's will be amazing on that deck. Freeride heaven. 

The are on the stiffer side which is a great match for the Raptor.

The NX2 GT would look particularly mean!


----------



## Art_mtl

Thanks 
Any idea how do they compere to Flux DM, Ride El Hefe or Nitro Machine?


----------



## Nivek

Art_mtl said:


> Thanks
> Any idea how do they compere to Flux DM, Ride El Hefe or Nitro Machine?


Not gonna be as stiff as the Machines, nothing is. But they're comparable to the El Hefe's and a bit stiffer than the Flux with the metal frame and everything. DM's are closer to the Fuse RS or GT.


----------



## 2hipp4u

Got my new fuse SE's in on friday and played around setting them up today. I ordered them from Wired and the process went smooth. I wear a 8.5 K2 boot and wired pushed me towards a size large, it took quite a while to get them setup right as I think a size 8-8.5 boot is at the very limits of this size binding. I had to move the heelcup as far forward as it would go to properly center my boot in the binding, other then that the fit is good but it would be nice to have a bit more leeway.

Pros:
Build seems real good and strong (much better then the cinch I had a few years ago).
Entry is easy as well as release.
They are comfortable.
Weight seems pretty good (put them on my digital bathroom scale and they came in four tenths of a pound more than my medium reflex cartels)

Cons:
Locking straps will still move even when locked (I would of thought after all the problems last year this would of been fixed, I put two strips of duct tape on each ladder strap and problem is solved.

Highback adjustment screw could use a spring to keep it from moving so easy.

No adjustment to line highbaks up with your board edge.

Toe strap is still a bit hokie, I know its not made to hold your toe down and is more of a toe stop. I just think it could be made better.

Could use more adjustability or make it a better fit for sizes that land in between mediums and large.

Cant really say much more until I get them on the snow.


----------



## Nivek

2hipp4u said:


> Highback adjustment screw could use a spring to keep it from moving so easy.
> .


What do you mean?



2hipp4u said:


> No adjustment to line highbaks up with your board edge.


Flow's just don't really offer that in general. Doesn't work well with the folding highback.



2hipp4u said:


> Toe strap is still a bit hokie, I know its not made to hold your toe down and is more of a toe stop. I just think it could be made better.


Definitely try the flip thing, switch them left to right, right to left. I found on all the different boots I had in the binding they worked better "upside down". It's a bit of a visual thing to get over, but the hybrid strap is definitely my preferred Flow strap after spending a season in them.


----------



## 2hipp4u

Nivek said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> *The forward lean adjustment screw, I am going to try and see if I can get it out and put them in.*
> 
> Flow's just don't really offer that in general. Doesn't work well with the folding highback.
> 
> *The NX2 Have a little bit of adjustment, Just thought they would carry it over to the Fuse.*
> 
> Definitely try the flip thing, switch them left to right, right to left. I found on all the different boots I had in the binding they worked better "upside down". It's a bit of a visual thing to get over, but the hybrid strap is definitely my preferred Flow strap after spending a season in them.


*Tried that but it cuts right in to my toes, its not a deal breaker and I think its in my head. You look at it and you tell yourself its not right, but you strap in and torsion flex the shit out of the board and you get no toe lift at all. I still think it should be about 3/4" taller and have more of a cup shape.*


----------



## 2hipp4u

Shit I need to learn how to multi quote


----------



## Wiredsport

Just answered a PM about the bankbeds and OC Kush. To clarify, all of the NX2 and Fuse bindings have full length supportive "cushy" bankbeds. That is the canted bed which supports the boot but that is not the OC Kush material. OC Kush is in addition to that and it is present in a variety of base applications which Solucien did a great job of detailing above. 

I will try to snap some shots of the various base configurations soon. It is (of course) much easier to understand with a visual.


----------



## Wiredsport

2hipp4u said:


> I wear a 8.5 K2 boot and wired pushed me towards a size large, it took quite a while to get them setup right as I think a size 8-8.5 boot is at the very limits of this size binding. I had to move the heelcup as far forward as it would go to properly center my boot in the binding, other then that the fit is good but it would be nice to have a bit more leeway.


To clarify that, we do find that Large is best for some 8.5's (including 2Hipp's) but not most. Here is the advice I gave:

The biggest issue with sizing is actually the huge variation of boots that are labeled with the same size by different manufacturers. When you start getting close to the crossover sizes this can be a big problem. The same is true of wider feet. I would estimate that 30-40 percent of the riders with size 8.5 boots are better off with a size Large.


----------



## 2hipp4u

Wiredsport said:


> To clarify that, we do find that Large is best for some 8.5's (including 2Hipp's) but not most. Here is the advice I gave:
> 
> The biggest issue with sizing is actually the huge variation of boots that are labeled with the same size by different manufacturers. When you start getting close to the crossover sizes this can be a big problem. The same is true of wider feet. I would estimate that 30-40 percent of the riders with size 8.5 boots are better off with a size Large.


I hope you didnt take that wrong, I did not mean to imply you steered me wrong. The width is perfect and I think a medium would have been too tight a fit.


----------



## Art_mtl

Nivek said:


> Not gonna be as stiff as the Machines, nothing is. But they're comparable to the El Hefe's and a bit stiffer than the Flux with the metal frame and everything. DM's are closer to the Fuse RS or GT.


Thanks
Don't mean to jack the thread but but I have one more question.
I was also thinking about Rossignol XV, do you know anything about them and which would would fit best with NS Raptor? Most of my riding is east coast on groomers and trying to hit as much backcountry and "pow" as we can find here and possible trip to the west.


----------



## Wiredsport

2hipp4u said:


> I hope you didnt take that wrong, I did not mean to imply you steered me wrong. The width is perfect and I think a medium would have been too tight a fit.


No, I didn't take it that way at all. I just wanted to let others know that while there certainly are exceptions, the stock fit guide is correct in most instances. I am really interested to hear your reaction to the bindings after a few snow days. STOKED!


----------



## Nivek

Art_mtl said:


> Thanks
> Don't mean to jack the thread but but I have one more question.
> I was also thinking about Rossignol XV, do you know anything about them and which would would fit best with NS Raptor? Most of my riding is east coast on groomers and trying to hit as much backcountry and "pow" as we can find here and possible trip to the west.


Are you asking between the Raptor and XV or are you asking what bindings to put on either board?


----------



## Art_mtl

Which bindings would fit best the Raptor?
Between rossi Xv, machine, el hefe, DM, Nx2.


----------



## Nivek

Art_mtl said:


> Which bindings would fit best the Raptor?
> Between rossi Xv, machine, el hefe, DM, Nx2.


Right, forgot they had a binding by that name too.

For the Raptor probably the DM's or Flow Fuse GT's.


----------



## Sick-Pow

Whoa this thread is an anomaly., I really only thought there was only one binding maker that mattered...Burton.

LOL.


----------



## Art_mtl

Nivek said:


> Right, forgot they had a binding by that name too.
> 
> For the Raptor probably the DM's or Flow Fuse GT's.


Thanks Nivek


----------



## Nivek

Sick-Pow said:


> Whoa this thread is an anomaly., I really only thought there was only one binding maker that mattered...Burton.
> 
> LOL.


I thought the same about Bent Metal yo!


----------



## Random

Hey, I am looking for some bindings for a 2013 Ride Berzerker. I was thinking of getting the nx2-rs, would that be a good fit or should I go for something softer? Not trying to do any tricks, mainly want to do some carving and trying to go fast. Mostly go down groomers. Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

Random said:


> Hey, I am looking for some bindings for a 2013 Ride Berzerker. I was thinking of getting the nx2-rs, would that be a good fit or should I go for something softer? Not trying to do any tricks, mainly want to do some carving and trying to go fast. Mostly go down groomers. Thanks!


Hi Random,

As you have likely read, the RS is Flow's most Responsive binding. They rate it as a 5 out of 5 on their own internal chart. With an all aluminum base and heelcup and Flow's stiffest modback combo, it is a stiffer model...But it is still a very manageable and extremely comfortable binding. If you prefer a stiffer binding it will be a great choice.

The Berzerker is only a mid-stiffness board so if you were looking to match board with binding flex (nothing says you have to and many prefer not to) then an NX2 AT or a Fuse AT would do it.

STOKED!


----------



## saltywetman

Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone has been able to get a hold of Flow warranty via email lately. Last season I was told they would send out updated footbeds and ratchets for my NX2 bindings however I wasn't sure if I needed to contact them again at the start of this season. I've sent an email a few weeks back and haven't heard back from them. I recall before they got back to me within a few business days.

Anyone able to get updated parts for their 2013 model bindings?


----------



## Wiredsport

We had heard that these warranty replacement parts would be available ~ the end of October.


----------



## saltywetman

ah, awesome! thanks for the info wired!


----------



## Bed

*fuse rs or at*

Wired or others input appreciated, after some pointers on which bindings to plump for. Currently riding 3/4 year old flow m7's with flow hylites, the m's have treated me well but with improvements in technology moving fast i'm looking to eliminate some of their gremlins. ( build up of snow on base plate and occasionally catching heal when closing high back mainly ) NASTY and canted foot beds look to have this covered so it's nx2 or fuse for me. Not interested in toe cap so no gt or se. From a price point probably jump for the fuse at or rs. I'm very comfortable with the m7 fit and flex so which one should I go for. Not able to demo over here in uk, not a park hound but like to play on natural features hit etc. Riding a goliath. Cheers


----------



## Wiredsport

Bed said:


> Wired or others input appreciated, after some pointers on which bindings to plump for. Currently riding 3/4 year old flow m7's with flow hylites, the m's have treated me well but with improvements in technology moving fast i'm looking to eliminate some of their gremlins. ( build up of snow on base plate and occasionally catching heal when closing high back mainly ) NASTY and canted foot beds look to have this covered so it's nx2 or fuse for me. Not interested in toe cap so no gt or se. From a price point probably jump for the fuse at or rs. I'm very comfortable with the m7 fit and flex so which one should I go for. Not able to demo over here in uk, not a park hound but like to play on natural features hit etc. Riding a goliath. Cheers


Hi Bed,

You are an AT kinda guy 

In honesty, you would likely be happy with either. The Fuse may be the better match for you if you prefer a bit less stiffness. If you want to add a little more power to your game then go with the NX2's. Neither will disappoint!


----------



## Bed

Cheers Wired for quick response

Guessing RS bit more freeride specific, flex rating for fuse RS and AT look to be the same, confused me slightly. Time to check out exchange rates we seem to be stung on price here even considering import tax.


----------



## Boardatwork

My new XL NX2-RS's came in a few days ago! :yahoo: if anyone wants to see pics lemme know! The bottom rubber lining looks like it's not glued well to the aluminum baseplate (slightly detached on lateral aspect of both bindings) - but I plan on fixing this with some gorilla glue rather than send them back. Get stoked people!!


----------



## Wiredsport

Boardatwork said:


> My new XL NX2-RS's came in a few days ago! :yahoo: if anyone wants to see pics lemme know! The bottom rubber lining looks like it's not glued well to the aluminum baseplate (slightly detached on lateral aspect of both bindings) - but I plan on fixing this with some gorilla glue rather than send them back. Get stoked people!!


Hi,

Please post a photo of the rubber you are referring to. I would suggest that you not use any glue yet as this well may be the design but I want to have a look so we can be sure we are talking about the same parts.

STOKED that you are digging the bindings!


----------



## Boardatwork

Here is what I'm referring to specifically:

http://imgur.com/ChWmm6q

It looks like the glue that's holding it together is coming undone. This is what I saw coming out of the box.


----------



## Wiredsport

Boardatwork said:


> Here is what I'm referring to specifically:
> 
> imgur: the simple image sharer
> 
> It looks like the glue that's holding it together is coming undone. This is what I saw coming out of the box.


Hi,

I would suggest doing nothing there. That light contact cement basically just holds the basepad under the binding until it is mounted. Once mounted the down pressure from the disc sandwiches that pad firmly between the deck and the baseplate.


----------



## flapjack

I had NX2 AT's last year, they looked the same. Had the bindings on and off multiple times and the rubber never came off.

Would you mind throwing those XL's on a scale?


----------



## CrashDummy

So I am looking for a better binding for my GNU BG, and am looking at the NX2-AT and the FUSE-AT. I prefer the AT models because I have a horrible time with toe cups coming off my boots when I am riding. Would the Fuse be a decent choice or should i step it up to the NX2 to possible get the most out of this board? I ride mostly groomers and trees.


----------



## Boardatwork

Yeah man - first chance I get! I don't have a scale myself but one of my neighbors might.


----------



## Wiredsport

CrashDummy said:


> So I am looking for a better binding for my GNU BG, and am looking at the NX2-AT and the FUSE-AT. I prefer the AT models because I have a horrible time with toe cups coming off my boots when I am riding. Would the Fuse be a decent choice or should i step it up to the NX2 to possible get the most out of this board? I ride mostly groomers and trees.


The Billy Goat is flat out amazing with the NX2's. For groomers and trees (and mounted on that board) you will appreciate the extra bit of response.


----------



## CrashDummy

Wiredsport said:


> The Billy Goat is flat out amazing with the NX2's. For groomers and trees (and mounted on that board) you will appreciate the extra bit of response.


I have 2012 K2 Company's on there now, would it be worth switching them out for the NX2 and throw the company's on a 2011 K2 WWW?


----------



## flapjack

What's the difference between the A-strap and I-strap?
Is there a stiffness difference or is the A for asymmetrical?

On the highback, Is the EVO.8 tons stiffer than the ATM.7 panel?


----------



## Wiredsport

CrashDummy said:


> I have 2012 K2 Company's on there now, would it be worth switching them out for the NX2 and throw the company's on a 2011 K2 WWW?


It will be a huge difference in response over the Nylon of the Company.


----------



## Wiredsport

flapjack said:


> What's the difference between the A-strap and I-strap?
> Is there a stiffness difference or is the A for asymmetrical?
> 
> On the highback, Is the EVO.8 tons stiffer than the ATM.7 panel?


The A strap is Asymmetrical and is beefier than the I. The panel difference is minor as the flex difference is very subtle and the panel itself makes up only about 1/3 of the highback.


----------



## djsaad1

I have the flow nxt-fse bindings from a couple years ago and love them. 

Has anyone upgraded from the nxt-fse to one of the newer models like nx2-at or nx2-rs. Don't care for the toe strap models, but was wondering if the NASTY system alone is worth the upgrade and if it still feels as good as the old nxt-fse.


----------



## Nivek

djsaad1 said:


> I have the flow nxt-fse bindings from a couple years ago and love them.
> 
> Has anyone upgraded from the nxt-fse to one of the newer models like nx2-at or nx2-rs. Don't care for the toe strap models, but was wondering if the NASTY system alone is worth the upgrade and if it still feels as good as the old nxt-fse.


Well your also getting the Bankbed, new LSR Ratchets, and the full bottom OC Kush baseplate pad. In my experience its definitely worth the upgrade. And yeah the RS is the comparable model.


----------



## djsaad1

Nivek said:


> Well your also getting the Bankbed, new LSR Ratchets, and the full bottom OC Kush baseplate pad. In my experience its definitely worth the upgrade. And yeah the RS is the comparable model.


Seems like the only difference between the AT and the RS is the APEX.8 vs EVO-C9. I am riding an attack banana this year, mostly to hit features on the mountains and bomb groomers. Not sure if the added stiffness of the RS is really necessary. 

The NXT-FSE was a 4.5 on their scale, the RS is a 5, and the AT is a 4.


----------



## Nivek

djsaad1 said:


> I have the flow nxt-fse bindings from a couple years ago and love them.
> 
> Has anyone upgraded from the nxt-fse to one of the newer models like nx2-at or nx2-rs. Don't care for the toe strap models, but was wondering if the NASTY system alone is worth the upgrade and if it still feels as good as the old nxt-fse.


Well your also getting the Bankbed, new LSR Ratchets, and the full bottom OC Kush baseplate pad. In my experience its definitely worth the upgrade. And yeah the RS is the comparable model.


----------



## miplatt88

Hey, have a question about Flow bindings. I was going to get the Now Drives for my Smokin Superpark (camber) but the place I typically buy from is out of stock. I am predominantly a freerider and stick to trees and moguls. What is the difference between the Flow Fuse line and the NX2 line? Also, would I want to go with a superstiff Flow binding like the Fuse-RS or the NX2-RS? And what are the odds the binding doesn't work well with my boot? I am currently using the Burton AWOL. Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport

miplatt88 said:


> Hey, have a question about Flow bindings. I was going to get the Now Drives for my Smokin Superpark (camber) but the place I typically buy from is out of stock. I am predominantly a freerider and stick to trees and moguls. What is the difference between the Flow Fuse line and the NX2 line? Also, would I want to go with a superstiff Flow binding like the Fuse-RS or the NX2-RS? And what are the odds the binding doesn't work well with my boot? I am currently using the Burton AWOL. Thanks!


Hi,

First off the AWOL / Flow RS is a know good combination. They work seamlessly together. To your question, the primary difference between the NX2 and Fuse lines is an Aluminum vs Molded GF-Nylon Rockered Baseplate. You may also want to consider the AT's for a park board as they are more park oriented.


----------



## miplatt88

So the NX2 will be lighter? Is it worth the extra $50?


----------



## Wiredsport

miplatt88 said:


> So the NX2 will be lighter? Is it worth the extra $50?


It is stiffer, not lighter. Are you riding mostly park?


----------



## miplatt88

No. I do mostly freeriding like trees and moguls.


----------



## Wiredsport

I see, and do you prefer a stiffer binding?


----------



## miplatt88

Typically that is what I prefer. I'm not sure I need it to be Nx2-rs stiff though lol.


----------



## Wiredsport

miplatt88 said:


> Typically that is what I prefer. I'm not sure I need it to be Nx2-rs stiff though lol.


Right. I would agree. That would be overkill on your board. The Fuse will be a great choice.


----------



## miplatt88

Thanks! Do you have any suggestion for a particular model?


----------



## Wiredsport

miplatt88 said:


> Thanks! Do you have any suggestion for a particular model?


The AT would be my top choice for the SuperPark.


----------



## miplatt88

Sounds good. Thanks.


----------



## BigAL

I'm going back to flows this year. I have a weird pressure point near the little toe on the left foot, so 2 straps are out. I'm between Fuse RS, original RS, and the AT. I like my bindings stiff and I generally ride park but I will be exploring back country a lot more this season.


----------



## Wiredsport

Hi Al,

You sound like a great candidate for the NX2 AT. The RS is will be great if you are using more in the backcountry, but if you are still going to ride primarily park...it is a lot of binding.


----------



## stryderlis

I just put in an order for the Fuse-GT from wiredsport to replace my GNU Mutants. These will be going on a 2013 NS Proto. Hoping to get them by next weekend so I can test them out when it warms up in MN. Got them in Large as I read my nike DK boots are really 9 boots with 8 liners.


----------



## PalmerFreak

You guys from Wiredsport are great, thanks for all of the helpful threads. :thumbsup:

So I'm looking to get into a newer model Flow that has the canted footbeds. I had meniscus surgery two days ago and I want to help take pressure off my knees in as many ways as I can. I currently have a set of 2012 NXT-FRX bindings on my 2013 LibTech Trice and am looking for suggestions from the NX2 line to replace them. I want to stay with the traditional Flow powerstrap so the stock options appear to be the RS and AT - although it appears that you can swap the powerstrap and newer hybrid strap across all of the NX2 models?

From what I've gathered the NXT-FRX = NX2-RS. My question is how does the AT compare in stiffness to my older FRX bindings? The AT would save me a few bucks but if I would regret it later I'd lay out the extra $ for the RS. 

I never go into the park or hit features - more bombing groomers and hopefully pow at some point.


----------



## Wiredsport

PalmerFreak said:


> You guys from Wiredsport are great, thanks for all of the helpful threads. :thumbsup:
> 
> So I'm looking to get into a newer model Flow that has the canted footbeds. I had meniscus surgery two days ago and I want to help take pressure off my knees in as many ways as I can. I currently have a set of 2012 NXT-FRX bindings on my 2013 LibTech Trice and am looking for suggestions from the NX2 line to replace them. I want to stay with the traditional Flow powerstrap so the stock options appear to be the RS and AT - although it appears that you can swap the powerstrap and newer hybrid strap across all of the NX2 models?
> 
> From what I've gathered the NXT-FRX = NX2-RS. My question is how does the AT compare in stiffness to my older FRX bindings? The AT would save me a few bucks but if I would regret it later I'd lay out the extra $ for the RS.
> 
> I never go into the park or hit features - more bombing groomers and hopefully pow at some point.


NX2 AT. There is very little difference in stiffness between the AT and RS. In fact, the models were so close in many aspects that the line has been reduced to only two NX2 shell options going forward (each will be offered with two strap options for a total of 4 combos). Please have a look at the video on the new thread we had started for details on that.


----------



## Mustard

Hey guys, first post...joined up purely for this thread! The only place that seems to have decent info and feedback on Flow.

I have ridden Flow for the last 15 years, my Flows were one of the first models to have the "triangle power strap".

So time to upgrade (long overdue) and looking at getting some 2014 NX2's to go with my new setup. I'm looking at a Libtech Phoenix or a Yes Basic board. I like to muck around in the park but probably spend more time on the slopes overall.

Tempted with the GT's but have read a lot of negative reviews about the toe strap. Having ridden the conventional flow strap for so long I am a bit hesitant to go the GT over the RS (which I think might be too stiff, even though it seems to be rated the same as the GT) or AT. 

Any suggestions that might help my decision? Are there any tricks to prevent the issues with the toe strap on the GT?

Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## jwelsh83

If I was you, I'd wait for the 2015 models. The colorways kinda suck but you have a choice on what type of strap you get if you like the GT's, as someone previously stated. You can go with Flow's traditional fusion strap or the new hybrid strap with the toe cap. And the 2015's are coming with a new toe cap design. Being new to Flows, I didn't like this seasons toe cap. Never felt rigid and didn't like the stretch, webbing type design. I had the 2014 NX2 SE and sent them back and went with the red/black RS. The fusion strap felt better to me.


----------



## Wiredsport

Mustard said:


> Hey guys, first post...joined up purely for this thread! The only place that seems to have decent info and feedback on Flow.
> 
> I have ridden Flow for the last 15 years, my Flows were one of the first models to have the "triangle power strap".
> 
> So time to upgrade (long overdue) and looking at getting some 2014 NX2's to go with my new setup. I'm looking at a Libtech Phoenix or a Yes Basic board. I like to muck around in the park but probably spend more time on the slopes overall.
> 
> Tempted with the GT's but have read a lot of negative reviews about the toe strap. Having ridden the conventional flow strap for so long I am a bit hesitant to go the GT over the RS (which I think might be too stiff, even though it seems to be rated the same as the GT) or AT.
> 
> Any suggestions that might help my decision? Are there any tricks to prevent the issues with the toe strap on the GT?
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated!


For your mix of riding the NX2 AT or NX2 SE (if you want to go with a toe strap model) will be great choices. These are all well stiff enough for what you are looking to do.

STOKED


----------



## Mustard

Jwelsh83, what did you think of the RS? And what kind of riding do you mainly do? They were my second option after the GT. The AT has now been added to the list.


----------



## jwelsh83

Mustard said:


> Jwelsh83, what did you think of the RS? And what kind of riding do you mainly do? They were my second option after the GT. The AT has now been added to the list.


I'm an all mountain rider for the most part, not much park. The binding itself is a solid, pretty stiff binding. I prefer the fusion strap over the hybrid since I'm not totally sold with the hybrid when I tried the SE. I pair it with my Custom X or TRice Pro. Like I said, overall stiff ride but a comfortable binding itself. Of course, Flow's NASTY is nice, canted beds, etc...which are options that are pretty much standard for all the NX2 platforms other than selecting your prefered strap.


----------

